# Angelplätze DK/FYN



## vaddy (4. März 2004)

Fünen

Fünen gehört zu meinen Lieblingsinseln was die Mefofischerei angeht. Das erste mal auf Fünen habe ich mir einen Klassiker zugelegt: Die 100 besten Angelplätze auf Fünen.
Seit dem habe ich schon eine Menge Stellen ausprobiert und möchte euch meine Erfahrungen mitteilen. Der Angelführer ist zwar meiner Meinung nach nur als Tourismusmagnet zu sehen, jedoch sind in diesem Heft einige Stellen beschrieben, die weltklasse sind. Andere wiederum sind eher schlecht. Trotzdem haben die Herausgeber recht, wenn sie behaupten an der ganzen fünschen Küste bieten sich Chancen auf Meerforellen. Das Meerforellenprojekt hat für gute Mefo-Bestände an der Küste gesorgt. Meerforellen-Greenhorns sollten aber nicht denken, dass sie sich dumm und duselig fangen werden. Eine Meerforelle ist auch hier eine hart erkämpfte Beute. 


Halbinsel Hindsholm

Fyns Hoved


Der nördlichste Punkt Fünens ist auch gleichzeitig einer der schönsten. Die gesamte Nordspitze steht unter Naturschutz. Fyns Hoved ist mit dem Auto gut erreichbar. Man kommt automatisch zu einem Parkplatz am südlichen Ende des Naturschutzgebietes. Will man die Spitze erreichen, so setzt dies einen Fußmarsch von ca. 20 Minuten voraus. Ich würde erst mal empfehlen den Weg ein wenig Richtung Norden zu gehen. Man sollte sich dabei möglichst dicht an der Steilküste halten. Man darf auch abseits vom Weg laufen. Aber Vorsicht wie so oft in Dänemark ist dies keine Steinküste. Das Kliff besteht aus Sand. Deshalb nicht so dicht an den Abgrund treten!!! Ein sehr wichtiges Utensil ist das Fernglas. Die Steilküste ist relativ hoch, so dass man eine wunderbare Gelegenheit hat die Küste zu beobachten und somit raubende Fische auszumachen. Ich fange immer ca. 500 m vor der Landspitze an zu fischen und angle mich um die Landzunge herum. Es sei denn, ich habe vorher bei spazieren gehen raubende Fische ausgemacht. Man findet hier das ganze Jahr gute Strömungsverhältnisse vor. Außer bei Nordwind lässt es sich bei allen Windverhältnissen hier gut fischen. Der Grund ist wie das Ufer übersäht von Steinen. Noch ein Vorteil für das Wandern oben auf der Steilküste. Ist nicht so anstrengend. Man findet auch alle paar hundert Meter Gelegenheiten zum Abstieg (ist auch nicht ganz ungefährlich). Fyns Hoved verlangt einem alles ab. Aber man bekommt einiges zu sehen. Zwei Dinge noch:
Durch den steinigen Untergrund wird das Wasser hier selten trüb. Also vorsichtig waten.
Und Achtung vor Kreuzottern!!! Fyns Hoved ist berühmt für eine Vielzahl dieser Reptilien, also Attentione!!!
Im Herbst hat man gute Möglichkeiten Schweinswale in Hülle und Fülle zu sehen. Ein tolles Naturschauspiel. Andererseits, wo Wale jagen glaube ich nicht an die Präsenz von Meerforellen...
Solche Stellen wie Fyns Hoved sind in keinster Weise mit Fehmarn zu vergleichen. Man fischt den ganzen Tag nämlich allein!!!!!!!!!
Teilweise ist es ja an der deutschen Küste wie am Forellensee!!!





Dalby Bugt

Außer bei starkem Nordwestwind findet man immer ein lauschiges Plätzchen zum Fischen. Über Midskov errechbar. Man kann an verschiedenen Stellen an Bucht gelangen. Ich würde einen Versuch ab dem zeitigen Frühjahr wagen. Die Bucht ist sehr flach und sandig mit Leopardengrund. Sie erwärmt sich dadurch im Frühjahr schnell. Wird das Wasser zu warm ist die Stelle nicht sehr produktiv. Im Frühjahr Gelegenheiten zum Großfang. Die Bucht direkt am Auslauf des Odense Fjordes, in den mehrere Mefo-Auen münden. Verständlich, dass sich hier viele Fische aufhalten. Übrigens eine gute Ecke für nicht so geübte Fliegenfischer, da man immer eine Lee Stelle finden kann. Außerdem kann man eine Fliege besser über die teilweise doch sehr ausgedehnten Blasentangwälder führen. Immer ein paar Tangläufer mit dabei haben. Die gibt’s hier in Massen. 


Lodshuse

Lodshuse liegt an der östlichen Seite der Mündung des Odense Fjordes und ist meiner Meinung nach nicht zu empfehlen. Es sei denn man steht auf  super heftige Strömung. Die Strömung ist wirklich der Hammer egal ob ihr bei Ebbe oder Flut fischt. Entweder wird das Wasser durch die kleine Fjordmündung rausgedrückt, oder rein. Die Strömung ist so stark, dass man Mühe und Not hat sich auf den Beinen zu halten. Von der anderen Seite bei Eneberodde lohnt sich eher ein Versuch. Zwar die gleichen Bedingungen, aber sehr tiefes Wasser dicht unter Land. Mit schwerem Gerät gut zu erreichen. 
Bei Lodshuse würde ich einen kleine Fußmarsch empfehlen und um die Meerenge herum Richtung Norden laufen. Man landet in der Dalby Bugt und dort sieht die Welt schon wieder ganz anders aus.

Nordfünen

Im Bereich Nordfünen gibt es 4 Stellen die ich im Herbst 2003 genau unter die Lupre genommen habe und die ich jetzt hier beschreiben möchte.

Enebaerodde

Sicherlich einer meiner neuen Lieblingsstellen. Von Odense Richtung Otterup und dann weiter Richtung Hasmark Strand. In Hasmark ist die Enebaerodde ausgeschildert und man kommt automatisch zu einem Parkplatz. Ab hier heißt es Auto abstellen und Laufen. Sicherlich bietet der Küstenabschnitt überall gute Möglichkeiten. So auch direkt vom Parkplatz Richtung Osten zur Odde. Ich würde allerdings den langen Fußmarsch von bis zu 7 Km auf mich nehmen, denn es lohnt sich. Wer ein Fahrrad hat kommt hier auf seine Kosten. Der Radweg ist gut ausgebaut und man kann bequem zu seiner Lieblingsstelle fahren. Ich würde mich auf folgende Stellen beschränken. 
1.	Direkt die Odde am Leuchtturm bei ablaufendem Wasser. Von einem Dänen weiß ich und konnte es am eigenen Leib spüren, dass man sehr gute Fangmöglichkeiten bei ablaufendem Wasser hat. Fischt den Bereich bis zum Stellnetz im Odensefjord gründlich ab. Vorsicht vor der sehr starken Strömung. Das Wasser wird mit einer unglaublichen Kraft aus dem Fjord gedrückt. Tiefer als bis zu den Knien kann man nicht rein. 
2.	Bei auflaufendem Wasser wird logischerweise kein Wasser aus den Fjord gedrückt und die Strömung ist somit nicht so stark. Jetzt lohnt sich ein Versuch an der nördlichen Ecke der Odde Richtung offenes Meer. Dann sollen dort die Mefos stehen.
3.	Der berühmte Zaun. Von der Odde ca. 800 Meter Richtung Westen (Parkplatz) zu Seeseite hin, ragt ein Zaun der die Schafe bändigen soll ins Wasser. Hier ist es heiß. Ca. 15 m vor dem Zaun liegt ein Loch in dem Sich gern mehrere Fische aufhalten. Von hier aus kann man gut die Odde Richtung Parkplatz abfischen. 
Der Grund ist sehr abwechslungsreich. Sandige Abschnitte mit Steinen und viel Grünzeug im Wasser. Also Vorsicht beim Drillen und mit Hängern. Bitte nicht ins Wasser waten. Unmittelbar vor den Füßen verläuft eine 1-1,5 Meter lange Rinne mit guter Strömung in der die Fische entlangziehen. Also nicht reinwaten. Lieber konzentriert die Rinne abfischen. Die Rinne verläuft ungefähr vom Zaun 1,5 km Richtung Parkplatz und endet ca. in der kleinen Bucht. Für Fliegenfischer eine Traumstrecke. Fast alle Fische in 20 Metern erreichbar und gute windgeschützte Ecken. Man findet bei fast allen Windbedingungen gute Fischverhältnisse vor. Bei starkem Nord oder Nordostwind würde ich hier allerdings nicht fischen. Zu weiteren Infos einfach Bericht FYN HERBST 2003 lese!


Egebjerggard

Fast mit der Enebaerodde gleichzusetzen. Ähnliche Bodenverhältnisse mit Badewannen. Ich würde bis Torreso Strand fahren und ab da laufen. Man geht ab besten Richtung Westen bis der Wald anfängt in Höhe des Schlosses. Dann geht es los. Die stelle ist nicht ganz so überlaufen wie die Enebaerodde, da die ganzen Hobbyornitologen hier wegbleiben.
Zu weiteren Infos einfach Bericht FYN HERBST 2003 lese!

Baarig Vig/Vejlby/Vejlby Skov/Stavrshoved

Eine Superstelle, die ich im November ausprobiert habe. Anfahrt über Autobahnausfahrt Norre Aaby, dann Richtung Baring. Einfach Richtung Norden fahren. Man kommt automatisch auf eine Straße, die die ganze Bucht Richtung Westen entlang führt. Man kann überall fischen (siehe Mefo-Guide Fünen). Ich würde allerdings weiter Richtung Vejlby fahren. Am Campingplatz rein und dann dem Straßenverlauf folgen. Und siehe da ein toller Parkplatz direkt am Wasser direkt am Beginn der Steilküste. Bis Stavrshoved Superfischerei entlang der Steilküste. Abwechslungsreiche Bedingungen mit allen Raffinessen. Ich würde ca. 1 Km Richtung Stavrshoved laufen und dann das riesige Leopardenfeld abfischen. Man kann aber auch am Parkplatz erfolg haben, wie ich schmerzlich erfahren musste.
Siehe Bericht Grönländerfischen im November!

Ostfünen

Knudshoved

Knudshoved ist der östlichste Zipfel Fünens bei Nyborg. Man kann die Stelle unmöglich verfehlen. Einfach die Brücke über den großen Belt anpeilen und kurz bevor man das Festland verlässt auf den Rasthof fahren. Jetzt bestehen zwei Möglichkeiten. 

Erstens am Fuß der Brücke zu fischen. Das sollte man sich mal gönnen. Ist aber nichts für Weicheier. Die großen Steinaufschüttungen sind nur schwer zu bezwingen. Man hat aber die Gelegenheit den ganzen Tag über Dorsche zu fangen. Die Meerforellenwaid ist zu allzu produktiv, aber zu Zeiten wo nichts geht einen Versuch wert. Direkt am Fuß der Brücke kann man ab Frühsommer recht häufig ein beeindruckendes Naturschauspiel betrachten, nämlich Springende Meerforellen! Fast jedes Mal konnte ich mehrere Fische sich aus dem Wasser schrauben sehen. Vielleicht ist mein Deprimiertheit der Grund warum ich nicht in vollem Umfang von dieser Stelle schwärme. Fisch ohne Ende, die aber in keinster Weise von unseren Ködern beeindruckt waren. Und glaubt mir, es ist teilweise unmöglich dort Mefos zu fangen, obwohl sie übereinander stehen. Einige Dänen aus einem Angelgeschäft in Nyborg nennen die Stelle das Aquarium. Man sieht viel Fisch, aber fangen ist fast unmöglich. Obwohl unmöglich ist es auch nicht. Zufällig fing ein Freund eines Tages beim Zocken auf Dorsch einen gerade massigen Fisch. Und kurze Zeit später fing ein Däne vor meinen Augen mit eine dilletantischen Wasserkugelmontage und einer ziemlich abgewrackten Fliege an einem mindestens 30er Vorfach, das nur 1m lang war (wenn überhaupt), eine blanke Mefo von bestimmt 5-6 kg. Da bin ich bewusstlos geworden. Man steht ziemlich dumm da mit seinem high-tech Gerät und der ja so tollen Erfahrung......
Ach ja, eine Tag später (Mitte August) kurz vor der Abreise, Mittags bei brütender Hitze fing ein weiterer Freund einen schönen Sommerfisch auf einen 12g Filur in Rot gelb.
O.K. vielleicht ist die Stelle doch ganz gut, aber ich mag sie nicht. Wohl weil ich selbst dort noch keine Mefo landen konnte, obwohl ich dort schon eine ganze Menge gesehen habe. 
Das gerät für diese Stelle ist ähnlich dem zum Angeln an Binnengewässern. Rutentasche, evtl. Klappstuhl, keine Wathosen und viel Ruten. Ich nehme immer eine Spinnrute, Fliegenrute und leichte Pilkrute z.B. Dorschspin von Dega in 3,3 m (35-95g) mit ans Wasser. Hauptsächlich nehme ich aber die Dorschspin. Zu den Zeiten als ich da war, herrschte gute Strömung, die von Norden an den Fuß der Brücke gedrückt hat. Das Wasser hier fällt vom Ufer steil auf  7-10 Meter ab. Am effektivsten waren Naturködermontagen mit Ringelwurm, die ich in der Strömung ca. 20 Meter vom Ufer aus mit 80g angeboten habe. Aber auch das Zocken kann sehr erfolgversprechend sein. Aber Vorsicht vor Hängern. Am besten war die Fischerei auf Dorsch auf der nördlichen Seite des Brückenkopfes. Einfach die Strömung angucken. Die Meerforellnwaid ist auf der südlichen Seite besser. Alle Mefos wurden auf dieser Seite gefangen. Man sieht sie auch nur hier springen. Ich konnte beobachten, dass sich die Forellen nur im ruhigeren Wasser aufhalten. Auf der südlichen Seite des Brückenkopfes bildete sich durch die von Norden kommende Strömung ruhiges Kehrwasser. Nur hier konnte man Mefos beobachten und fangen, ich zwar nicht, aber es ging...
Einen Versuch würde ich bei starken auflandigen Winden nicht wagen.

Die Sundbrücke vom Parkplatz beim Leuchtturm. Man erkennt die beiden Molen und den Brückenkopf.

Zweitens kann man sehr schön am Leuchtturm fischen. Hierzu muss man allerdings um die Molen herumlaufen. Kleiner Fußmarsch von ca. 1 Km. 

Leuchtturm Knudshoved

Eine weitere Möglichkeit zum Leuchtturm zu gelangen, ist am Golfplatz vorbei. In Nyborg eine Ausfahrt früher raus und Richtung Slipshavn und Golfplatz fahren. Am Leuchtturm findet man ein klassische Meerforellenstelle vor. Da gibt es nicht allzu viel zu schreiben. Auf die Landspitze gehen, alles schön abfischen und gucken was passiert. Der Grund ist sehr abwechslungsreich. Die Landspitze liegt im Vergleich zum Brückenkopf in einer Flachwasserzone. Wassertiefen bis 2 Meter sind aber kein Problem. Die Stelle ist ab März bis in den Spätherbst einen Versuch wert.


Slipshavn

Eine hässliche Stelle, aber trotzdem eine meiner Lieblingsecken auf Fünen. Liegt wohl an den guten Fangergebnissen, die diese Stelle verzeichnet. Slipshavn liegt an der nördlichen Seite der Mündung des Nyborg Fjordes direkt neben einem Militärstützpunkt. Die Anfahrt ist die gleiche wie zum Leuchtturm Knudshoved. Man hält sich nur rechts und gelangt automatisch zur Landspitze. Slipshavn hat mir schon zweimal den Urlaub gerettet indem ich hier nun doch Fisch fangen durfte. 

Slipshavn Richtung Fjordmündung

Slipshavn Richtung Knudshoved

Ich würde einfach ein wenig um die Landspitze herum laufen, so dass man gerade den Hafen von Nyborg erkennen kann, ein paar Schritte in das sehr flache Wasser hinein laufen und loslegen. Weit hineinwaten ist nicht notwendig. Man erreicht mühelos die Kante. Aber aufpassen beim Einholen. Hinter der Kante hängerträchtige Seegrasgürtel. Die besten Fangerfolge hatte ich hier bei leicht auflandigem Wind im Herbst ab 18.00 Uhr. Der Grund ist hier sandig mit vereinzelten Tangflecken.


Tarup Strand

Im Meerforellenguide Fünen steht hierzu abwechslungsreiche Bedingungen. Dem kann ich leider nicht beipflichten. Die Stelle bei Tarup Strand, die ich befischt habe war recht monoton. Alles in allem recht steinige Ecke. Das Wasser fällt recht stark ab. Hier hat man kaum Hänger. Es soll ein echter Hot Spot auf Fünen sein, wenn man den Infos der Leute bei Go Fishing (Gerätehändler in Odense) glauben kann. Angeblich haben zwei dänische Angler an einem Tag im April hier über 40 Meerforellen gefangen. Das soll wohl stimmen. Wie dem auch sei ich habe hier noch keine Forelle auf die Schuppen legen können. Ein Freund fing einmal kurz hintereinander 2 untermassige Fische, das war aber auch alles. Eckpunkte, die man unbedingt abfischen sollte, gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht. Einfach die Küste abfischen. Nach Tarup Strand gelangt man über Tarup. Einfach Richtung Küste weiterfahren und in Tarup Strand durch die Ferienhaussiedlung fahren. Man gelangt automatisch zu einem Parkplatz. Wo man aber zuerst hingeht oder auch mit dem Auto rauskommt ist denke ich egal. Bei nördlichen und südlichen Winden sicherlich einen Versuch wert. Im Herbst gibt es dieser Stelle wenig Blumentöpfe zu gewinnen.


Bosore Strand

Bosore Strand ist die Stelle, die für meine Schwärmerei für Fünen verantwortlich ist. Mein erster Urlaub auf Fünen führte mich mit ein paar Freunden nach Bosore zum dortigen Camping Platz. Ich war sichtlich überrascht, denn die Camping Platz Betreiber hatten den Platz extra für uns geöffnet. Tja, so etwas findet man nur in DK. Diese Gastfreundschaft ist allerdings vorbei. Will man heute in der Vorsaison eine Angelhütte mieten, so wird man abgewiesen. Die Hütten kann ich aber wärmstens empfehlen. Preislich angenehm mit kleinem Badezimmer, kleiner Küche, Fernseher und Platz für 4-5 Personen. Diese Hütten sind ganz so heruntergekommen, wie die der Konkurrenz so manches Mal aussahen. Doch nun zur Fischerei. Tja, was soll ich sagen, eben eine Sahnestelle. Allerdings nur im Frühjahr und nur so lange bis keine Netze gestellt sind. Diese Stelle wird von vielen ansässigen Dänen als Geheimtip gehandelt. Ich habe sie mehr oder weniger zufällig entdeckt. Ein Campingplatz direkt am Wasser mit tollen Angelhütten an einem Strand, der als eine von 100 Stellen im Meerforellenguide aufgeführt war, klang nicht so übel!
(Ab Hesselager ist der Camping Platz ausgeschildert.)
Kommt man an das Wasser, fragt man sich aber, was hier so toll sei? Überwiegend Sandboden mit wenigen Steinen, die von Blasentang bewachsen sind. Trotzdem brennt hier die Luft, wenn die Bedingungen gut sind. Das heißt: Frühling, kein trübes Wasser, auflaufendes Wasser und kein zu starker Wind.
Will man erfolgreich sein heißt das früh aufstehen. Der Hot Spot, die Landspitze wird meist schon von den einheimischen Fischern in aller Frühe aufgesucht. Die Landspitze liegt direkt am Camping Platz. Die Stelle bietet Platz für ca. 3-4 Angler. Direkt an der Landspitze hineinwaten und anschließend auf der Sandbank südlich postieren. Die beste Ecke ist allerdings direkt die Landspitze. Aber auch auf der Sandbank kann man gut fangen. Überall hört man ja: Badewannen immer von Land aus Befischen. Hier würde ich davon abraten. Es lohnt sich hier erst die Badewanne abzufischen, wenn man ca. 300 Meter südlich der Landspitze angeln will oder muss, weil die Spitze besetzt ist. Vorher macht es keinen Sinn. Die Fische jagen an der Kante etwas weiter draußen. An dieser Stelle habe ich im Frühjahr immer gut gefangen und Herbst allerdings kein Land gesehen.

Eine Fotomontage: Bosore bei Flut. Man erkennt die kleine Landspitze auf der rechten Seite des linken Bildes. Mit viel Wohlwollen erkennt man von der Landspitze ausgehend weiter draußen brechende Wellen Richtung rechtes Bild. Hier verläuft die Sandbank.


Elsehoved

Und noch eine Landspitze. Elsehoved erreicht man über Oure. Ist ausgeschildert. Die Voraussetzungen, die erfüllt sein müssen um zu fangen, sind die gleichen wie bei Bosore. Im Frühjahr gut im Herbst mäßig. Wobei die Herbstfischerei an der Landspitze besser ist als bei Bosore. Ich selbst habe hier erst einmal gefischt und weiß selbst nicht allzu viel über diese Stelle.

Blick auf Elsehoved 


Tasinge

Svendborg Sund

Im Svendborg Sund habe ich mal als Ultima Ratio gefischt, da der starke Ostwind kaum andere Möglichkeiten zuließ. Habe nichts gefangen. Die Stelle soll aber fängig sein. Vorallem für Dorsch. Auf der Tasinge Seite soll es am besten sein, direkt unterhalb der Brücke. Weit hinauswaten, damit man an die Kante herankommt. 

Sundbrücke von Tasinge aus

Vornaes

Vornaes war ebenfalls mal eine Notlösung bei starkem Ostwind. Flaches Wasser mit abwechslungsreichem Grund machen diese Stelle zu einem recht vielversprechenden Ziel. Gut im Frühjahr und ab Juni wenn es dunkel wird. Man kann über Bregninge nach Vornaes gelangen. Von dort Richtung Vornaes Skov fahren. Die Strasse führt einmal um den Wald herum und ist gleichzeitig Küstenstrasse, die aber nur selten befahren wird. Man kann direkt ins Wasser spucken und braucht nicht weit laufen. Man kann auch mit dem Auto die Küste entlang fahren bis man eine geeignete Stelle gefunden hat.



Südfünen


Faldsled/Damsbo

Fischen wie im Limfjord. Sehr flaches Wasser, Seegras ohne Ende und viel Sand. Eine gute Stelle für den Winter. Je kälter der Winter, desto mehr Forellen halten sich in der Helnaes Bugt auf. Kurz hinter Faldsled kann man Richtung Wasser fahren und das Auto abstellen. Man muss allerdings noch eine Weile laufen , da in dieser Gegend viele Bäche in die Bucht münden. Eine weitere Stelle ist auf der Seeseite des großen Waldes in den man fährt, wenn man aus Faldsled herausfährt. Man muss allerdings weiter laufen. Die Waldwege zum Wasser sind meist mit Schlagbäumen gesichert.
Ich habe an dieser Stelle noch nicht eine Mefo fangen können.


Sonderhjorne/Bojden
Wenn man zur Fähre fährt, letzte Strasse links. Dann rechts halten, durch die Felder fahren und man kommt direkt an einen Parkplatz an einer sehr fängigen Stelle. Hier kann man sich austoben. Ich würde mal grob schätzen auf 4 Km Küste mit guten Fangmöglichkeiten. Abwechslungsreicher Grund mit vielen Steinen und tiefem Wasser in Wurfweite. Ich würde an der kleinen Landspitze Knaeet anfangen und Richtung Sonderhjorne im Süden fischen. Diese Ecke ist immer gut für Fisch. Da man recht weit laufen muss ist diese Stelle immer leer. Man trifft selten Gleichgesinnte. Ich habe hier in der Dämmerung auch schon einige Dorsche landen können.


----------



## Broder (4. März 2004)

*noch mehr Plätze und Bilder bitte*

haaalllooo vaddy,
 [Move]:s[/Move] 
schöne Fleißarbeit da weiß man gleich wo es sich lohnt :z 
hast du auch ein paar Bilder von den Ecken? das wäre ganz
prima dann könnte ich mir noch besser ein Eindruck verschaffen.
Ich bin am Ende:k -des Monats wieder auf Fyn wenn alle Stricke
reißen fahre ich zu meiner müselig erkämpften Stelle wo es 
wirklich verdamt fett abgeht -
Ein paar Bedingungen stelle ich aber schon an sone Ecke :g 1 Parkplatz in unmittelbarer Nähe 2 relativ Einsam#u  3 Leopardengrund Steinriff 4 viel Natur drumrum

So diesmal geht es jetzt nach Nordfyn dort interessiert mich besonders
Platz 4 und Platz 8-12 weißt du was über diese Plätze?

mfg Broder
Ps : kleine Anmerkung als ich in Ldshuse war gab es dort keine nennenswerte Strömung und Fyns Hoved waren schon ein paar Angler 
sowie Wanderer und Naturfreunde also nichts mit alleinsein.


----------



## vaddy (4. März 2004)

moin broder!

stelle 4 ist sicherlich fängig. ist wie angeln im fluß. allerdings tut man sich schwer das riff zu finden. im frühjahr würde ich primär nicht dorthin fahren. die stelle ist häßlich und auch von den dänen nicht sehr beliebt. das würd mir zu denken geben. 8-12 sind abwechslungsreiche küstenabschnitte die sehr ähnlich sind. mit deinem leo-grund und parkplatz hast du glück. würde, wenn der wind es zuläßt an der 11 anfangen. soll da dier beste ecke sein. da der küsdtenabschnitt weitläufig ist findest du bestimmt ne ecke wo du allein bist. kleiner tip, bei starkem ostwind nicht lodshuse oder dalby bugt abfischen. komischerweise soll da laut ortsansässiger dänen nichts gehen. bei ostwind nach langö oder fyns hoved. 
wenn du bilder willst. sach bescheid.
würd dir ein paar zumailen...
gruß vaddy


----------



## Broder (5. März 2004)

hai vaddy,
jooo bescheid:z 
danke für die Tips

bin gespannt auf die Bilder#h 

schön Gruß broder


----------

